# Installing tile on a concrete floor in a basement... do I need a membrane?



## Bud Cline

*Amazing!!!*


----------



## Bill_Vincent

My mind is made up. Don't confuse me with the facts!


----------



## MattCoops

You can actuall install tile on a concrete subfloor with a waterproof membrane.
This is especially helpful for slabs with cracks, or lack thereof of expansion gaps running north and east.

Grab you a TCNA 2006 Handbook and read away at all the colorful verbage.

Now I got to set my guinness on top of that very stinkin handbook so I can play GUN on XBox 360 LIVE!


----------



## Bill_Vincent

MattCoops said:


> You can actuall install tile on a concrete subfloor with a waterproof membrane.
> This is especially helpful for slabs with cracks, or lack thereof of expansion gaps running north and east.



REALLY!! Will wonders never cease!


----------



## fletcher.tile

*Why argue?*

Forums are an awesome source of information. I usually don't go more than three pages into a thread because it's usually two or three guys taking shots at each other. My two cents are to use the membrane. Ditra isn't necessary on a concrete basement floor if you do. I haven't had any call backs when I've used red guard or merkrete. I've never heard of mold problems with ditra, I love the stuff, it just isn't needed in this case. Just read the specs /directions and follow them.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

I have a feeling this is more a problem of GEOLOGICAL location. From what I've read in all the forums over the last 5 years or so, it seems like I may have been blessed with living in an area with a relatively stable ground, where installing directly over concrete really isn't a big deal in most cases, and the times that it IS a big deal, the slab usually reveals itself by the time it's cured. But I've talked to people like John Bridge, whose soil down there in Houston is loaded with clay, and anyone setting over raw concrete should have their head examined, or those contractors out there in California, where the ground gets restless every once in a while. 

I guess my point is it depends on where you are, and what the soil is like where the project is, as to whether you can trust the slab or not. In the last few years, I've only run across 2 slabs that I felt it necessary to membrane the entire slab. Normally, I'll use Laticrete's 9235 with 24" strips of fabric as a crack suppression membrane, just over the cracks, and that keeps the floor intact. I DO understand, however, that there are areas in this country where the slab would chew that up and spit it out.


----------



## Whip

*merkrete*

We have switched to the merkrete roll on crack iso on every job that we do. I just got done doing 500 feet today. For us in ohio its the best stuff out there, roll it on with a paint roller and go home. Its ready to set in the morning. I takes half the time and i wouldn't be setting tile anyways today if i used anything else because it would take me all day. So for us Its about time and energy. We can roll it one and move on to the next thing. I have heard no problems around here but i would be interested in hearing form others.


----------



## Logan's

*Besides Ditra, what are some anti-crack membrane choices?*

Besides Ditra, what are some anti-crack membrane choices?

I have heard of cheap alternative such as using liquid roll-ons, tar-paper, and landscape fabric.

What really works for less than Ditra for existing hairline cracks?
:confused1:


----------



## Bud Cline

Noble CIS.
Laticrete Blue 92.
Laticrete 9235.
Custom RedGard.
Custom Easy Mat.

How many you want? There's plenty more.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

You forgot Laticrete Hydroban and Hydroment Ultraset. :laughing:


----------



## GO Remodeling

Bill, having just used Ultraset for a steam shower , why do you hate Logan so much? that was like smeering liquid rubber over the ceiling and walls. great stuff though.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Not for nothing, but before Kerdi came along, the only thing I ever USED for steam showers was Ultraset-- the OLD formulation-- the one that'd send you home with a terrific headache? Three coats, every time!! That stuff sucks to use, but there are times when it just can't be beat, starting with any time I do built in niches, or benches-- anything that needs a coat of waterproofing. I always have some in the truck.


----------



## Xopenex

Ok all this info is getting confusing. I have a 3 year old concrete slab in my basement that has some very minor cracks in it. I am looking to put down tile to finish out the basement. What would be the best thing to use to prevent the crack from coming through to the tile?

From what I've read so far DITRA seems to be the best choice. I live in Pennsylvania right outside of Philly so we get all seasons up here from very hot to very cold. Any thoughts?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## angus242

Xopenex said:


> Ok all this info is getting confusing. I have a 3 year old concrete slab in my basement that has some very minor cracks in it. I am looking to put down tile to finish out the basement. What would be the best thing to use to prevent the crack from coming through to the tile?
> 
> From what I've read so far DITRA seems to be the best choice. I live in Pennsylvania right outside of Philly so we get all seasons up here from very hot to very cold. Any thoughts?? Thanks in advance.



http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------

